# 10th Annual Riff Wrath Jam. Part Two



## Guest

*Saturday, Sept 8th*.
Last June's event was a blast! Take a nice country drive and enjoy flexing your fingers.
From beginner to semi-pro and those of us who think we know how to play guitar.
No egos here.
Please PM me for directions.










Look for this marker.










There will be extra parking next door.










The beauty about these jams is that there are no rules.
However .. the past few jams have gotten a little bit too loud.
Please contain yourselves and keep your volumes down.
Lean your amps back if possible. Remember, your ankles don't have ears.
Also, if you do plan to bring pedals, try to limit them to essentials.
The floor tends to become a tripping hazard.
Smoking outside the barn only.


----------



## sambonee

This is a special place. And very special people.


----------



## jdto

We had a great time at the last one and will definitely be there again. My wife quite enjoyed herself, too.


----------



## GuitarT

Come hell or high water I'll be at this one!


----------



## JBFairthorne

It will be a game time decision for me...work related.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> New Orleans is sinking.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Larry....thanks for getting the ball rolling............my internet provider just upped my monthly fee........via phone connection..............it was $16 a month a few years ago, with me usually running over limits of usage, then it suddenly almost doubled to $26 per month, but within the same limits of usage, latest bill is $46 with the same usage limitations...............therefore I am reluctant to use this current service to visit the Internet...........I'll tell you later how useful the CRTC is...........sorry. I needed to vent.............I anticipate great weather for the jam, if not so good, we'll survive.............the front porch acoustic jam was awesome in June, as was the eclectic and electric jam in the "music room"...........we are always excited to greet new players, as well as the guys that have made the effort in the past........wanted: bass players, drummers, especially singers and doo-wahs........can't wait........Lola, hello............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

Sitting here at 3:42 am, spoon in hand, eating peanut butter right out of the jar contemplating what a good time September 8 th will be if I can make it. 

My ride is being a real ass about having to take me!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> My ride is being a real ass about having to take me!


you still have plenty of time to come up with a bribe. lol


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> you still have plenty of time to come up with a bribe. lol


Good idea! Home made perogies. They ought to do the trick. Lol


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> This is a special place. And very special people.


This is a magical place! A little slice of heaven if you will.


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Good idea! Home made perogies. They ought to do the trick. Lol


Homemade perogies did the trick. I will be there with bells on. Made 5 dozen. 6 hours to make from scratch and 10 minutes to literally inhale them. Lol


----------



## Lola

Just checked the weather and apparently we are on for a nice day, 

Can hardly wait


----------



## Lola

I am wandering about bringing my Katana. Decisions decisions


----------



## Guest

Seeing that it's lightweight and your son's driving, why not?
Gives everyone a chance to hear how good these sound.


----------



## Moosehead

Fug. Gotta work. Thought I had it off. Worst part of being a dj, weddings almost always happen on Saturdays.


----------



## GuitarT

One week to go!


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> One week to go!


Yes! I am so excited but when aren’t I? 

The weather is going to be awesome. Sunny with a touch of cloudiness. 22 C. I am so good with that!!


----------



## jdto

Cool! My arthritis and repetitive strain have been killing my left wrist lately, so I’ve hardly played the last month 

Hopefully, I can get some time to play this week and be warmed up for RR. My wife is also looking forward to it and seeing you again, @Lola


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Cool! My arthritis and repetitive strain have been killing my left wrist lately, so I’ve hardly played the last month
> 
> Hopefully, I can get some time to play this week and be warmed up for RR. My wife is also looking forward to it and seeing you again, @Lola


I can hardly wait to see you guys. Don’t know if Bojan and Milena are coming. 

I thought I would have a way more time to practice but it really sucks that work gets in the way of my musical progress. I get home really late sometimes and I just want to eat and go to sleep. Another day done.

I think I will bring my Katana with me.

So I conned(lol) my son into taking me with Oreo cheesecake tarts and home made perogies. 20 minutes to eat, six hrs worth of work in the kitchen. But so worth it.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey guy's . really excited , looking forward to the jam.....might be some local. players coming out, I really hope4 so.........for our "regulars" you know what to expect.............good fun.........hope you can make it.........Gerry


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey guy's . really excited , looking forward to the jam.....might be some local. players coming out, I really hope4 so.........for our "regulars" you know what to expect.............good fun.........hope you can make it.........Gerry


I am locked and loaded! Lol leaving Pickering at 11 am so we can do a little site seeing along the way. Got to stop for goodies for the horses.


----------



## Lola

This really sucks. We have a stupid wedding to go to. I glanced at my hubby’s calendar in the kitchen and noticed something circled. I rarely look at it because I have “notes” on my phone. I guess I forget to make a reminder. I totally forgot about this and so did my husband. It’s some distant cousin’s kids wedding. I am going to try to get out of this. I told my husband he has to go by himself and just tell everyone I am sick at home.

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I told my husband he has to go by himself and just tell everyone I am sick at home.


Tell the truth. You had prior commitments.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Tell the truth. You had prior commitments.


You don’t know these ppl. I can’t tell them the truth. I could say I had a prior commitment without letting them know what it is.

I can just hear it now though. 

“ you had a prior commitment that’s more important then seeing my baby getting married”

Might have to fib.


----------



## Adcandour

Hey guys, my son would like to come out and play again. I'll bring my guitar as well and see if he'll let me borrow his JCM900, haha.

The only issue is that I'm not sure how you guys feel about Kiss tunes. 

He really wants to play "She", but I'm having a hard time with it - and I don't have much time to learn the solo. He plays it no problem. We can play Firehouse very well, but he doesn't want to play it for some reason. I think he also want to take a shot at singing, but I think he'll get a bit of stage fright.

Thoughts? I'll re-check the thread for everyone's time of arrival. Just trying to get a feel for the day. Also trying to get the wife to play hooky from work.


----------



## Lola

gonfishin said:


> Hey guys, my son would like to come out and play again. I'll bring my guitar as well and see if he'll let me borrow his JCM900, haha.
> 
> The only issue is that I'm not sure how you guys feel about Kiss tunes.
> 
> He really wants to play "She", but I'm having a hard time with it - and I don't have much time to learn the solo. He plays it no problem. We can play Firehouse very well, but he doesn't want to play it for some reason. I think he also want to take a shot at singing, but I think he'll get a bit of stage fright.
> 
> Thoughts? I'll re-check the thread for everyone's time of arrival. Just trying to get a feel for the day. Also trying to get the wife to play hooky from work.


What about Lick it up? Love that song!


----------



## Lola

Just learned Firehouse. Just the rhythm. You gents can handle the solo. Cool song.

Gonfishin ask your son about Lick it up.

BTW what key are you playing it in?


----------



## Lola

Don’t know if I am going to make this one because of this stupid wedding but I will try and wangle my way out of it.


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Don’t know if I am going to make this one because of this stupid wedding but I will try and wangle my way out of it.




Hope you do make it.

@gonfishin this is probably one of the best spots for your son to get up and make his singing debut, if he feels up to it. It's a very positive and supportive environment, as well as being pretty casual.

I'll check out those tunes as well, in case you need hack-up...I mean back-up...rhythm.

Edit: As for arrival time, I figure Christie and I will be there around 2:30. I have to go to a gathering in Bowmanville in the morning, but will leave there around noon to pick her up and we will continue on our way to RR.


----------



## Kenmac

Larry, just an idea, will you be doing a stream of this over YouTube? I think it would be pretty cool as GC members across the country would get to see the event live.


----------



## Lola

Kenmac said:


> Larry, just an idea, will you be doing a stream of this over YouTube? I think it would be pretty cool as GC members across the country would get to see the event live.


Idk. Not everyone wants to be on YouTube.


----------



## Lola

I am wedding bound! I won’t be able to make it unless a miracle happens. Maybe the Gods of Rock will smile down upon me.

Seriously very sad!!

Someone suggested I do both. The wedding is in Kingston, Ontario( a 3 hr drive in itself) and then it would take almost 5 hrs to get to Gerry’s and then there is the drive home back to Pickering. Just too many K’s.

Still putting up the “good fight”.

Who knows?!


----------



## Guest

Kenmac said:


> Larry, just an idea, will you be doing a stream of this over YouTube? I think it would be pretty cool as GC members across the country would get to see the event live.


It would be cool, but as Lola stated, not everyone would be comfortable with it.
And sometimes, things happen that should not be seen. lol.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> And sometimes, things happen that should not be seen.


...or heard.


----------



## Budda

Hoping to make it, may be a game time decision. I work 6-12 and need to be home in the evening.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I'm guaranteeing perfect weather......do bring a sweater for the evening...........I anticipate some intermittent acoustic guitar action on the front porch, unplugged................We have a few instrument and amps if needed................safe traveling and things have been known to happen at least by 2pm...........a very late "lunch" will be available, usually around supper time........we don't have a lot of rules, as such, but common sense shall prevail..........especially amp volumes, to respect our singers...........can't wait for old and new friends to come...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## jdto

My left hand and wrist are still not doing so well, so I might end up having to skip this round. There’s no way I could go and not play and, even after just a short time last night, it was bad today. The last time I had it like this I had to stop plying for a couple of months before it calmed down, so this time I’m gonna take it easy and not force it.


----------



## Wardo

jdto said:


> My left hand and wrist are still not doing so well, so I might end up having to skip this round. There’s no way I could go and not play and, even after just a short time last night, it was bad today. The last time I had it like this I had to stop plying for a couple of months before it calmed down, so this time I’m gonna take it easy and not force it.


I’m sorry to hear that. 

Damn well fuckin blows when some health issue stops you from doing something you love.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> I’m sorry to hear that.
> 
> Damn well fuckin blows when some health issue stops you from doing something you love.


It sucks. I went through a bunch of different attempts to treat it last time it flared up and the only thing that really worked was rest, time and ice or anti-inflammatory meds.


----------



## Lola

I got a “get out of jail free” card ruling in my favor.

My hubby is going to the wedding sans me. 

I am really, really excited!!!

I can hardly wait. Everything is planned for tomorrow right down to the last detail. 

Feeling on top of the world.

Life is good!!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> My left hand and wrist are still not doing so well, so I might end up having to skip this round. There’s no way I could go and not play and, even after just a short time last night, it was bad today. The last time I had it like this I had to stop plying for a couple of months before it calmed down, so this time I’m gonna take it easy and not force it.


I am so sorry to hear this JDTO. You will be missed!!


----------



## Kenmac

laristotle said:


> It would be cool, but as Lola stated, not everyone would be comfortable with it.
> And sometimes, things happen that should not be seen. lol.


No problem, like I said, it was just an idea. Hope everybody has a good time and hopefully there'll be at least a few photos, for those who aren't camera shy.


----------



## Chito

jdto said:


> It sucks. I went through a bunch of different attempts to treat it last time it flared up and the only thing that really worked was rest, time and ice or anti-inflammatory meds.


Have you tried using CBD for it? It has helped me through over the last couple of years. There's even a CBD cream if you want something to apply topically.


----------



## Lola

Been up since 5;30.
Walked the dog, going to practice for a couple of hrs now

My hubby is all good with going by himself. He said maybe he could find new wife! Lol

I AM SHAKING ALL OVER I Am SO EXCITED.


----------



## Waterloo

laristotle said:


> It would be cool, but as Lola stated, not everyone would be comfortable with it.
> And sometimes, things happen that should not be seen. lol.


True, Lar; come October.... no worries; it's legal


----------



## greco

I hope everyone has a great time at the jam today. 
Best regards to the generous and wonderful hosts, Gerry and Annett.

Please post some pics for all of us to enjoy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> I hope everyone has a great time at the jam today.
> Best regards to the generous and wonderful hosts, Gerry and Annett.
> 
> Please post some pics for all of us to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


WTF. Your not coming? I thought could come this time and was looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> I hope everyone has a great time at the jam today.
> Best regards to the generous and wonderful hosts, Gerry and Annett.
> 
> Please post some pics for all of us to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Don't think I'm going to make it either. My gear is all set up on stage and I hate messing with after sound check. Also had some last minute changes at rehearsal this morning, gotta work out some new arrangements this afternoon. Thought of coming out with just the acoustic. We'll see how the day goes.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Had to work today. I hope you all have a great time. I look forward to seeing the pics and videos.


----------



## Roryfan

Greetings from YVR. Hopefully someone else will mangle a few Zeppelin riffs in my absence.


----------



## jdto

Chito said:


> Have you tried using CBD for it? It has helped me through over the last couple of years. There's even a CBD cream if you want something to apply topically.


I’ll look into it, thanks.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@jdto I periodically have tendinitis/bursitis issues in my shoulders and have found some temporary relief with Voltarin. It's an over the counter anti inflammatory cream that you rub right on the affected area. It's not a cure but it helps take the edge off so you can function while it heals itself over a few weeks. The bonus is, because it's not a pill, it doesn't have the risk of various organs being damaged.


----------



## Guest

Here's hoping y'all had a good time.
Unfortunately, I and a fellow member couldn't make it because of prior commitments with our band.
We played at a Pig Roast party north of Port Perry.


----------



## GuitarT

Looks like a lot of the "usual suspects" couldn't make it this time. Anyone have any reports or pics?


----------



## Lola

Thanks once again Annette and Gerry for your warm hospitality.

Gerry I forgot to give you back your sweater you loaned me! I can either mail it to you or give you it back June 2019. It kept me warm and toasty as I was freezing my butt off last night. Thx.


----------



## Chito

No photos? Videos? Or even news about it?


----------



## GuitarT

Chito said:


> No photos? Videos? Or even news about it?


Besides Lola I'm not sure who was there. I believe that aside from myself, laristotle, Greco, hamstrung, jdto and JBFairthorne, (some of the "usual suspects"), didn't make it this time.


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> Besides Lola I'm not sure who was there. I believe that aside from myself, laristotle, Greco, hamstrung, jdto and JBFairthorne, (some of the "usual suspects"), didn't make it this time.


Just me and Waterloo.


----------



## Lola

You “regulars” were sadly missed!!


----------



## jdto

I'm very sorry to have missed it. I'm calling my doctor's office today to get him to look at my hand.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I'm very sorry to have missed it. I'm calling my doctor's office today to get him to look at my hand.


I hope you find some relief. JDTO it might be the beginning of some serious. I had carpal tunnel surgery on my right hand, it never bothers me anymore but my left! Got to take it easy. 

After playing for 6 hrs my left hand started to cramp up. I had to call it quits after that. I did take a few 5 minute breaks but then I would hear a song that I just had to play.


----------



## Guest

Some pics from Annette and Lori


----------



## Guest




----------



## greco

Thanks @laristotle 

Excellent pic!


----------



## Guest

The keys that you hear in the background are courtesy of buckaroobanzai's (on bass) brother.


----------



## GuitarT

Great stuff! Don't think I've ever seen that much room in there. There's actually room for a few more amps. Looks like those who made it had a great time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chito

Thanks Larry. Pretty good editing work there. I'm hoping to get to one again.


----------



## Scotty

Well damn, that’s a pretty low turnout. Had I known it wasn’t that packed I might’ve actually gone LOL .

I hope it wasn’t a letdown for everyone

Beautiful horses.


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Well damn, that’s a pretty low turnout. Had I known it wasn’t that packed I might’ve actually gone LOL .
> 
> I hope it wasn’t a letdown for everyone
> 
> Beautiful horses.


It wasn’t that low. Ppl came and went all day and you should of come.

The horses are beautiful and they loved the bag of carrots I brought. It was like “crack” for them. I walked almost the outside length of their enclosure and they just followed me. The colt spat them out, just a little too young to truly appreciate them. Mom would come along and just hoover them all up. Lol


----------



## RIFF WRATH

yes, it was a bit chilly, in fact down right chilly, but we survived.....there was a very warm fire, and the shed was overly warm......the music flowed and it was less some much "electric" as it was a nice mix with more opportunity for vocal, , you had to be here to enjoy................less pedal boards to dodge..lol........we,ll pick a date in end June and again early Sept for 2019, and thoughts are for a , mostly, acoustic jam yet this fall.....let me know.....thanks for coming...cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

RIFF WRATH said:


> yes, it was a bit chilly, in fact down right chilly, but we survived.....there was a very warm fire, and the shed was overly warm......the music flowed and it was less some much "electric" as it was a nice mix with more opportunity for vocal, , you had to be here to enjoy................less pedal boards to dodge..lol........we,ll pick a date in end June and again early Sept for 2019, and thoughts are for a , mostly, acoustic jam yet this fall.....let me know.....thanks for coming...cheers, Gerry


Gerry I have your sweater you loaned me. I can mail it or give back to you in June. Ok?


----------



## Wardo

RIFF WRATH said:


> ... thoughts are for a , mostly, acoustic jam yet this fall.....let me know.....thanks for coming...cheers, Gerry


I was gonna go to the last one but my situation at work was overwhelming so didn’t get there.

If you are thinking of having a mostly acoustic jam this fall I would really want to be there. I play electric too so no problem with that either but I got some acoustic songs that I was thinking you could play harp on. So yeah, even if it it’s just a few people I’m happy to show up and play all day or night.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Lola, the sweater was a bit HUGE on you, hang on to it and wear it when you go out to scrape the windshield, soon, I predict, ...lol........an acoustic / acoustic electric jam would be sweet.......Laristotel is the man to contact, as I am seldom on line, but I see Larry often........maybe Greco might show this year...lol............maybe before we have to have the noisy furnace on...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> maybe Greco might show this year


I'll talk to him about it. He was at the last acoustic jam.


----------



## Wardo

Furnace time will be here before you can say Black Diamond Strings on a catalogue guitar - we need to get going on this.


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> I'll talk to him about it. He was at the last acoustic jam.


Have him consult the oracle for a sign to guide him toward a wise decision... lol


----------



## Wardo

Anything on this.

Pretty soon we all gonna be slidin around on the sleigh bells of winter.


----------



## Guest

Sorry. Been busy. I'll be seeing Gerry on Monday.


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I been loaded down with work lately; pretty much all I've had time for.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Pretty soon we all gonna be slidin around on the sleigh bells of winter.


He does have a heated barn.


----------



## Wardo

I think he mentioned something about furnace noise but we can just plug in and crank it to 11 ... lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada

10 years.... well done


----------

